# Deval vows to plod ahead



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boston Herald

*Deval vows to plod ahead*

By *Laurel J. Sweet, Dave Wedge & Casey Ross*

Backed into his Corner Office by brutal scrutiny and now, personal crisis, Gov. Deval Patrick is digging in his heels, refusing to cede the state's reins, even as his wife battles her own challenges.

Boston Globe

*Patrick remains in charge, aides say*

(By Lisa Wangsness and John C. Drake, Globe Staff) Governor Deval Patrick will continue leading the government but will delegate some of his work to Lieutenant Governor Timothy P. Murray and to his Cabinet, Murray said yesterday. The announcement came one day after Patrick said he would work a more flexible schedule to spend more time with his wife, Diane, who is suffering from exhaustion and depression.

*PHOTO GALLERY: *They still have faith in Patrick

*ADRIAN WALKER: *A defining moment

Prov.Journal

*Mass. governor to visit Fall River despite wife's illness*

BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick decided against canceling an appearance today in Fall River despite declaring over the weekend that he will limit his public appearances after his wife was hospitalized for exhaustion and depression.
The Democrat planned a morning visit to the Matthew J. Kuss Middle School with his former gubernatorial rival, Boston businessman Chris Gabrieli. The two were slated to talk about extended learning programs for school children, a focus of Gabrieli's since he made millions in the venture capital world, and one of the budget priorities Patrick promised during his successful campaign.
In a statement released Saturday evening, Patrick declared his 55-year-old wife, Diane, was ailing and he would be scaling back his workload to spend more time with her. The spartan, three-sentence statement did not delve into the practical impacts of the decision.
*Read the full Associated Press story.*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The last effin thing i want to hear is how a politician is going to 'plod' ahead after three months in office.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, exhaustion and depression because she's married to a sh#thead.

"Plod ahead". A fitting expression, as every time I think of Coupe Deval, I get a mental picture of the south end of a northbound mule. Dufus.

</IMG>


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

SOT said:


> The last effin thing i want to hear is how a politician is going to 'plod' ahead after three months in office.


What happens after a year......Wifey gets sick and the Devil takes an indefinite leave of absence for personal reasons.


----------

